
Congressional Reps Ask Bruce Schneier To Explain To Them What The NSA Is Doing,  - ghosh
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140116/13152525907/congressional-reps-ask-bruce-schneier-to-explain-to-them-what-nsa-is-doing-because-nsa-wont-tell-them.shtml
======
nmc
Current frontpage discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7071480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7071480)

